# Chevy letter: Right-Hand Front Wheel Drive Shaft - Check and Replace



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that letter. I haven't received one for my 1.8 L Cruze but I'll keep an eye on the mailbox. I recall a thread where a guy complained that his new Cruze had rust on some of the mechanical stuff under the car. Everybody told him not to worry because only sheet metal stuff could rust bad enough to weaken the part. Maybe he was right after all.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

From what the service department told me, it appears to be limited to some early production run vehicles (mine was #819 off the assembly line). So depending on how late in the model year you got yours, you might not be affected. And it probably doesn't apply to 2012s.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

scaredpoet said:


> From what the service department told me, it appears to be limited to some early production run vehicles (mine was #819 off the assembly line). So depending on how late in the model year you got yours, you might not be affected. And it probably doesn't apply to 2012s.


I think mine is in the 400's (like 414 or something) and I haven't gotten the letter yet, I also don't see any spot rust or anything wrong with it, but I do remember that guys post (although I think his was a 2012 but not positive)


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

mail just came now and no letter yet. i don't know the man. # though . i'll have to check later ,it's pouring out right now.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

this is kind of a strange topic to me.. i've got my axles out of the car right now (waiting on my new clutch assembly from clutchmasters) and I don't really see what they are talking about. My axles look and feel powder coated.. i wonder whats so different about yours. 

I do know that the long axle (right side) isn't solid core, its a hollow tube design. Probably because its almost the entire width of the car and would be a monster (its pretty heavy as it is). I guess if a batch didn't get coated or something, then eventually it might develop a problem if the rust compromises the integrity of the tube. I would be interested in seeing some pics of your passenger axle, and i'll throw up a few pics of mine. Maybe we can figure out what didn't get done at the factory.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Could be the splines, maybe that will be the "Thunk" coming fromt he right front when I hit bumps


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I'll see if I can get pics, but the dealer already came back and said that mine "looks fine." Even so, what they have in their system is pretty definite that it *must* be replaced, not just inspected, and they aren't about to refuse some warranty time on GM's dime (nor am I gonna say no), so it comes off on Friday.


----------



## CruzeCo (May 6, 2011)

i actually had my rf axel replaced at 400 miles due to the boots being torn and the joints were rusted. maybe thats what there trying to prevent


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got a letter informing me that I need that driveshaft issue addressed. I'll be making the appointment tomorrow. I wonder how long it takes.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

justmike said:


> Just got a letter informing me that I need that driveshaft issue addressed. I'll be making the appointment tomorrow. I wonder how long it takes.


 Do you know when your car was built? Some posts say it only affects the very earliest cars. I haven't received a letter but if you just got yours apparently they're still making new notifications.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine was a very early production November of 2010. I phoned and the dealership has to get the part up from your country; the states as we call you. lol And the letter was clear that mine was being replaced not just checked. I wonder if I can get a Corvette as a courtesy car? I keep asking but so far its an unambivelent NO!


----------

